# REVERSO CLASSIC MEDIUM SMALL SECONDS



## carlhaluss

In the realm of haute horology, the Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso is a relatively small watch that has a huge history and an amazing wrist presence. With the trend to larger watches for guys, it is extremely gratifying to be totally comfortable wearing a watch this size. A few short weeks ago, my first Reverso was purchased while wearing my 47mm Panerai Luminor, the largest watch I have ever owned. A very eye-catching Tribute Small Seconds, with a gorgeous burgundy red dial with matching red strap, I fell in love immediately. Not only with the model, but with the entire Reverso line. I quickly realized that, as beautiful as the red Tribute is, I wanted also a watch that is more appropriate for every day wear. A few days later, I was back at the JLC Boutique.

The REVERSO CLASSIC MEDIUM SMALL SECONDS with a tan leather strap from the Casa Fagliano collection caught my eye. Just a tad smaller than the Reverso Tribute which corresponds to the Large size in the Classic line, I felt that it fit my wrist perfectly. With the Classic case, I feel that the smaller size evokes a more vintage look. And for my liking, it as versatile as the large Panerai watches I wear a lot.

*Visiting Charlie at the "The House" (JLC Boutique) in Vancouver is always a pleasure and a tremendous bit of fun.* Over a period of about two weeks I almost wore the strap out, and managed to tear most of the plastic stickers on the watch. As it was to be my second Reverso within a very short period of time, I had to make damn sure I really liked it at least as much as my first one. Turns out, I had to have it, realizing that I like it even better! I feel a bit of a rebel in a way, comfortably wearing this watch with any outfit that a modern guy would normally wear with a much larger watch. In my mind it is also a sports watch, as the origin of the Reverso in the early 1930s was for Polo players who wanted a watch that could withstand the beating in a polo match.

Over the past few decades, I have been fortunate to have had an amazing collection of watches. And being very impulsive, I have owned and flipped many. Always, however, in the back of my mind I was searching for the one watch that could ultimately be my only watch. I have come damn close a few times, but never as close as this Reverso. Now, I am not going out immediately and sell my entire collection, but I feel that within the next possibly 5 - 10 years, I will want to settle on a single watch. Not only one that I am comfortable wearing on any occasion, or with any outfit, but one I have the supreme satisfaction of winding first thing every morning. It has to be a manually winding watch! This one does the trick, and ticks all the boxes.

Almost as important as the watch itself, is the rapport I have the shop and the individual who I deal with. In this case, Charlie at The House (JLC Boutique) is someone I have no hesitation in recommending to anyone who is looking for a fine timepiece. Matter of fact, I have also had the pleasure of meeting Grace, Esther and Robert. Looking for a new watch must be pleasurable and fun, and you simply can't go wrong at the JLC Boutique in Vancouver.

Without any more of my rambling, some photos I have taken of my new Reverso:

























No specs this time. All can be found here:
https://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/ca...o-classic-medium-monoface-manuel/2438522.html

Thanks for looking at my review.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## drhr

I share your sentiment with regard to Reverso pieces, that is a beautiful specimen and your pics are awesome, thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## carlhaluss

drhr said:


> I share your sentiment with regard to Reverso pieces, that is a beautiful specimen and your pics are awesome, thanks for sharing!!!!


Thank you! I have had a few Cartier Tank pieces, and still have a Patek Gondolo as I really like rectangular shape watches. But the Reverso is really the only one that appeals the most. And one I can safely say will be with me for the long term.


----------



## mario1971

Cartier Tank is just cool. And this Reverso is simply divine! Congrats!!!


----------



## Hosea

You made a terrific choice. I also have the exact model. My first and (so far) the only JLC. Non-WIS will not recognize it, and I like this "fly under radar" thing. I like that only people who know watches will appreciate it









This watch exudes quality, elegance and masculinity at the same time.


----------



## carlhaluss

mario1971 said:


> Cartier Tank is just cool. And this Reverso is simply divine! Congrats!!!


Thank you. And "cool" is also a good word to describe this watch!


----------



## carlhaluss

Hosea said:


> You made a terrific choice. I also have the exact model. My first and (so far) the only JLC. Non-WIS will not recognize it, and I like this "fly under radar" thing. I like that only people who know watches will appreciate it
> 
> View attachment 14929563
> 
> 
> This watch exudes quality, elegance and masculinity at the same time.


Thank you. And also the most versatile watch I have owned. I am going to eventually get a couple of other straps for it, just to give a change now and then. Usually very impulsive, I really thought this one out for the long run. I am guessing that within 3-5 years, it is going to replace 4 other watches I have. I was wearing my largest watch, a 47mm Panerai Luminor when I picked the watch up the other day. I had absolutely no qualms about wearing this one out of the shop.


----------



## Hosea

carlhaluss said:


> Hosea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made a terrific choice. I also have the exact model. My first and (so far) the only JLC. Non-WIS will not recognize it, and I like this "fly under radar" thing. I like that only people who know watches will appreciate it
> 
> View attachment 14929563
> 
> 
> This watch exudes quality, elegance and masculinity at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. And also the most versatile watch I have owned. I am going to eventually get a couple of other straps for it, just to give a change now and then. Usually very impulsive, I really thought this one out for the long run. I am guessing that within 3-5 years, it is going to replace 4 other watches I have. I was wearing my largest watch, a 47mm Panerai Luminor when I picked the watch up the other day. I had absolutely no qualms about wearing this one out of the shop.
Click to expand...

Just curious...did you consider the Classic medium duo face? Its the same design with 2 face, useful for second time zone when you travel. Sometimes I regret myself not get the duo face. Of course, it is more expensive than the mono face, and thicker.


----------



## DantonIzzo

Congrats! I know you’ve been eyeing it. Beautiful!


----------



## carlhaluss

Hosea said:


> Just curious...did you consider the Classic medium duo face? Its the same design with 2 face, useful for second time zone when you travel. Sometimes I regret myself not get the duo face. Of course, it is more expensive than the mono face, and thicker.


I did actually consider it. But I really like how thin the regular model is, and I hardly travel at all. Matter of fact, it's more than 10 years since I have been on an airplane. So really not much sense in a duo face for me. Although, I was surprised how relatively reasonable the price is for the duo face, and I really do love the look of the dial as well. Good thing, anyway, because this model is really best for my budget right now. But I might consider one at a later date, as I am in the process of selling much of my current collection.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

DantonIzzo said:


> Congrats! I know you've been eyeing it. Beautiful!


Thank you. To be honest, I like this more than the Tribute Small Seconds burgundy red that is my first Reverso. It is just more appropriate, for me, for an every day watch.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Coloneltom

Fantastic classic piece with a meaningful history and horological significance. Congratulations!


----------



## carlhaluss

Coloneltom said:


> Fantastic classic piece with a meaningful history and horological significance. Congratulations!


Thanks. After more than a month, barely left my wrist. My favorite watch at the moment.


----------



## flalji

Beautiful watch and congratulations on the purchase.
Sharing a pic of my Reverso Tribute Duoface


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks. After more than a month, barely left my wrist. My favorite watch at the moment.


I'm wearing it a lot more in recent times. The Nomos Shell cordovan straps work really well on the Reverso.


----------



## RCTimeDude

so clean. one of my favorite watches for sure......personally love the vintage models that have some sort of unique engraving on the reverso face


----------



## carlhaluss

flalji said:


> Beautiful watch and congratulations on the purchase.
> Sharing a pic of my Reverso Tribute Duoface


That is a beauty. I love the matte finish on the dial, and just "REVERSO".


----------



## carlhaluss

jilgiljongiljing said:


> I'm wearing it a lot more in recent times. The Nomos Shell cordovan straps work really well on the Reverso.
> 
> View attachment 15054337


That dark brown looks really great. Never thought about NOMOS straps, will have to check it out!


----------



## carlhaluss

RCTimeDude said:


> so clean. one of my favorite watches for sure......personally love the vintage models that have some sort of unique engraving on the reverso face


It is still my favorite watch! The dial really is a work of art, to be sure!


----------



## NorthMac

Wonderful photos of a lovely watch, but a question re. sizes: JLC quotes a length of 42.9mm - is this total ie. lug to lug, or body only? They won't be too different I know as the lugs are so short, but it helps to better visualize the size for the majority without an AD close by.


----------



## hegner

NorthMac said:


> Wonderful photos of a lovely watch, but a question re. sizes: JLC quotes a length of 42.9mm - is this total ie. lug to lug, or body only? They won't be too different I know as the lugs are so short, but it helps to better visualize the size for the majority without an AD close by.


Lug to lug.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Heuer

Thanks for the excellent write-up. Glad to see the passion in this model, and it inspires me to pull the trigger finally. I've been looking at the Classic Medium Small seconds as well. You appear to have a tolerance for a wide range of watch sizes, so I'm curious what your wrist size is and why you decided to go with the Classic in Medium instead of the large since the Tribute model is closer to a large according to your comments? I have a 6.5" wrist size. Also, did your Classic come with a tang or deployant buckle? I can't seem to find that detail on the JLC website.


----------



## carlhaluss

Heuer said:


> Thanks for the excellent write-up. Glad to see the passion in this model, and it inspires me to pull the trigger finally. I've been looking at the Classic Medium Small seconds as well. You appear to have a tolerance for a wide range of watch sizes, so I'm curious what your wrist size is and why you decided to go with the Classic in Medium instead of the large since the Tribute model is closer to a large according to your comments? I have a 6.5" wrist size. Also, did your Classic come with a tang or deployant buckle? I can't seem to find that detail on the JLC website.


Sorry for late reply. My wrist size is 19mm or about 7.25in. The Classic Large is a very good fit, but for some reason the Medium just appealed to me more, as it seems to appear more traditional size. The Tribute model is exactly the same size as the large, but it only comes in one size so large it is!

The Classic comes with a tang buckle, and the Tribute with a deployant. I personally prefer the tang buckle, and have ordered one for the Tribute as well. The deployant is admittedly very well designed, as the clasp fits any strap that comes with the tang buckle, and it is also relatively thin at the clasp. But I just find it really clumsy to put on, having to close one end first, the non hole side, then close the other side hoping that the pin does not slip out of the hole. If that makes any sense. I know lots of people prefer the deployant, and it does cut down on wear and tear on the strap.

The deployant is also very well made and very sturdy, so this is just my own personal preference.

I am sure that your 6.5in wrist could comfortable accommodate the large size, though. It is a great watch, and I'm sure you will be pleased with it whichever size you choose.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Cocas

carlhaluss said:


> In the realm of haute horology, the Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso is a relatively small watch that has a huge history and an amazing wrist presence. With the trend to larger watches for guys, it is extremely gratifying to be totally comfortable wearing a watch this size. A few short weeks ago, my first Reverso was purchased while wearing my 47mm Panerai Luminor, the largest watch I have ever owned. A very eye-catching Tribute Small Seconds, with a gorgeous burgundy red dial with matching red strap, I fell in love immediately. Not only with the model, but with the entire Reverso line. I quickly realized that, as beautiful as the red Tribute is, I wanted also a watch that is more appropriate for every day wear. A few days later, I was back at the JLC Boutique.
> 
> The REVERSO CLASSIC MEDIUM SMALL SECONDS with a tan leather strap from the Casa Fagliano collection caught my eye. Just a tad smaller than the Reverso Tribute which corresponds to the Large size in the Classic line, I felt that it fit my wrist perfectly. With the Classic case, I feel that the smaller size evokes a more vintage look. And for my liking, it as versatile as the large Panerai watches I wear a lot.
> 
> *Visiting Charlie at the "The House" (JLC Boutique) in Vancouver is always a pleasure and a tremendous bit of fun.* Over a period of about two weeks I almost wore the strap out, and managed to tear most of the plastic stickers on the watch. As it was to be my second Reverso within a very short period of time, I had to make damn sure I really liked it at least as much as my first one. Turns out, I had to have it, realizing that I like it even better! I feel a bit of a rebel in a way, comfortably wearing this watch with any outfit that a modern guy would normally wear with a much larger watch. In my mind it is also a sports watch, as the origin of the Reverso in the early 1930s was for Polo players who wanted a watch that could withstand the beating in a polo match.
> 
> Over the past few decades, I have been fortunate to have had an amazing collection of watches. And being very impulsive, I have owned and flipped many. Always, however, in the back of my mind I was searching for the one watch that could ultimately be my only watch. I have come damn close a few times, but never as close as this Reverso. Now, I am not going out immediately and sell my entire collection, but I feel that within the next possibly 5 - 10 years, I will want to settle on a single watch. Not only one that I am comfortable wearing on any occasion, or with any outfit, but one I have the supreme satisfaction of winding first thing every morning. It has to be a manually winding watch! This one does the trick, and ticks all the boxes.
> 
> Almost as important as the watch itself, is the rapport I have the shop and the individual who I deal with. In this case, Charlie at The House (JLC Boutique) is someone I have no hesitation in recommending to anyone who is looking for a fine timepiece. Matter of fact, I have also had the pleasure of meeting Grace, Esther and Robert. Looking for a new watch must be pleasurable and fun, and you simply can't go wrong at the JLC Boutique in Vancouver.
> 
> Without any more of my rambling, some photos I have taken of my new Reverso:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No specs this time. All can be found here:
> Reverso Classic Medium Small Seconds 2438522 | Jaeger-LeCoultre
> 
> Thanks for looking at my review.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Yup, fully agree.


----------

